# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير قوله تعالى ( وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالْأُنثَىٰ ۖ )

## سعيد متولى

*فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَىٰ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالْأُنثَىٰ ۖ وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ (36)* 
*القول في تأويل قوله جل ثناؤه : فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ
قال أبو جعفر: يعني جل ثناؤه بقوله: " فلما وضعتها "، فلما وضعت حَنَّة النذيرةَ، ولذلك أنث. ولو كانت " الهاء " عائدة على " ما " التي في قوله: إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا ، لكان الكلام: " فلما وضعته قالتْ رب إني وضعته أنثى ".
* * *
ومعنى قوله: (وضعتها)"، ولدتها. يقال منه: " وضعت المرأة تَضَع وضْعًا ".
* * *
=" قالت ربّ إني وضعتها أنثى "، أي: ولدت النذيرة أنثى =" والله أعلم بما وضعت ".
* * *
واختلف القرأة في قراءة ذلك.
فقرأته عامة القرأة: ( وَضَعَتْ )، خبرًا من الله عز وجل عن نفسه: أنه العالم بما وضعت، من غير قيلها: " ربّ إني وضعتها أنثى ".
* * *
وقرأ ذلك بعض المتقدّمين: ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعْتُ ) على وجه الخبر بذلك عن أم مريم أنها هي القائلة: " والله أعلم بما ولدتُ مني".
* * *
قال أبو جعفر: وأولى القراءتين بالصواب ما نقلته الحجة مستفيضة فيها قراءته بينها، لا يتدافعون صحتها. وذلك قراءة من قرأ " والله أعلم بما وضعتْ"، ولا يعترض بالشاذّ عنها عليها.
* * *
فتأويل الكلام إذًا: والله أعلم من كل خلقه بما وضعت = ثم رجع جل ذكره إلى الخبر عن قولها، وأنها قالت - اعتذارًا إلى ربها مما كانت نذرتْ في حملها فحررته لخدمة ربها -: " وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، لأن الذكر أقوى على الخدمة وأقوم بها، وأن الأنثى لا تصلح في بعض الأحوال لدخول القدْس والقيام بخدمة الكنيسة، لما يعتريها من الحيض والنفاس =" وإني سميتها مريم "، كما:-
6877 - حدثني ابن حميد قال، ثنا سلمة، عن ابن إسحاق، عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير: " فلما وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، أي: لما جعلتها محرّرًا له نذيرة. (37)
6878 - حدثنا ابن حميد قال، حدثنا سلمة قال، حدثني ابن إسحاق:" وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، لأن الذكر هو أقوى على ذلك من الأنثى.
6879 - حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: " وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، كانت المرأة لا يستطاع أن يصنع بها ذلك = (38)يعني أن تحرر للكنيسة، فتجعل فيها، تقوم عليها وتكنسها فلا تبرحها = مما يصيبها من الحيض والأذى، فعند ذلك قالت: (39) " ليس الذكر كالأنثى ".
6880 - حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا معمر، عن قتادة: " قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى "، وإنما كانوا يحرّرون الغلمان - قال: " وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم ".
6881 - حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا إسحاق قال، حدثنا ابن أبي جعفر، عن أبيه، عن الربيع قال: كانت امرأة عمران حرّرت لله ما في بطنها، وكانت على رَجاء أن يهبَ لها غلامًا، لأن المرأة لا تستطيع ذلك = يعني القيامَ على الكنيسة لا تَبرحها، وتكنُسها = لما يصيبها من الأذى.
6882 - حدثني موسى قال، حدثنا عمرو قال، حدثنا أسباط، عن السدي: أن امرأة عمران ظنتّ أن ما في بطنها غلامٌ، فوهبته لله. فلما وضعت إذا هي جارية، فقالت تعتذر إلى الله: " رب إني وضعتها أنثى وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، تقول: إنما يحرّر الغلمان. يقول الله: " والله أعلم بما وضعت "، فقالت: " إني سَمّيتها مريم ".
6883 - حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن القاسم بن أبي بزة: أنه أخبره عن عكرمة = وأبي بكر، عن عكرمة: " فلما وضعتها قالت رَبّ إني وضعتها أنثى " =" وليس الذكر كالأنثى "، يعني: في المحيض، ولا ينبغي لامرأة أن تكون مع الرجال = أمها تقول ذلك.
* * *
القول في تأويل قوله جل ثناؤه : وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ (36)
قال أبو جعفر: تعني بقولها: " وإني أعيذُها بك وذُريتها "، وإني أجعل مَعاذها ومَعاذ ذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم، بك.
* * *
وأصل " المعاذ "، الموئل والملجأ والمعقل. (40)
* * *
= فاستجاب الله لها، فأعاذها الله وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم، فلم يجعل له عليها سبيلا.
* * *
6884 - حدثنا أبو كريب قال، حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان، عن محمد بن إسحاق، عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما من نَفْس مولود يُولد إلا والشيطان ينال منه تلك الطعنة، ولها يَستهلّ الصبي، إلا ما كان من مريم ابنة عمران، فإنها لما وضعتها قالت: " رب إني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم "، فضُرب دُونها حجاب، فطعَن فيه. (41)
6885 - حدثنا أبو كريب قال، حدثنا يونس بن بكير قال، حدثني محمد بن إسحاق، عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط، عن أبي هريرة قال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل مولود من ولد آدم له طَعنةٌ من الشيطان، وبها يستهلُّ الصبي، إلا ما كان من مريم ابنة عمران وولدها، فإنّ أمها قالت حين وضعتها: " إني أعيذها بك وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم "، فضرب دونهما حجاب، فطَعَن في الحجاب.
6886 - حدثنا ابن حميد قال، حدثنا سلمة قال، حدثني محمد بن إسحاق، عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بنحوه.
6887 - حدثنا ابن حميد قال، حدثنا هارون بن المغيرة، عن عمرو، عن شعيب بن خالد، عن الزهري، عن سعيد بن المسيب قال: سمعت أبا هريرة يقول: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما من بني آدم مولودٌ يولد إلا قد مسَّه الشيطان حين يولد، فيستهلّ صارخًا بمسِّه إياه، غير مريم وابنها. قال أبو هريرة: اقرءوا إن شئتم: " إني أعيذها بك وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم ". (42)
6888 - حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال، أخبرني ابن أبي ذئب، عن عجلان مولى المشمعِلّ، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل مولود يولد من بني آدم يمسُّه الشيطان بإصبعه، إلا مريم وابنها. (43)
6889 - حدثني أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب قال، حدثني عمي عبد الله بن وهب قال، أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث: أن أبا يونس سُليماً مولى أبي هريرة حدثه، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كل بني آدم يمسُّه الشيطان يوم ولدته أمه، إلا مريم وابنها. (44)
6890 - حدثني يونس قال أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، أخبرني عمران، أن أبا يونس حدثه، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله. (45)
6891 - حدثني الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا معمر، عن الزهري، عن ابن المسيب، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من مولود يولد إلا يمسُّه الشيطان، فيستهل صارخًا من مسَّةِ الشيطان، إلا مريم وابنها. ثم يقول أبو هريرة: اقرءوا إن شئتم: " وإني أعيذُها بك وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم ". (46)
6892 - حدثني المثنى قال، حدثني الحماني قال، حدثنا قيس، عن الأعمش، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من مولود يولد إلا وقد عَصَره الشيطان عَصرةً أو عصرتين، إلا عيسى ابن مريم ومريم. ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم ". (47)
6893 - حدثنا ابن حميد قال، حدثنا هارون بن المغيرة، عن عمرو بن أبي قيس، عن سماك، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس، قال: ما ولد مولود إلا وقد استهلّ، غير المسيح ابن مريم، لم يسلَّط عليه الشيطان ولم يَنْهَزْه. (48)
6894 - حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا المنذر بن النعمان الأفطس: أنه سمع وهب بن منبه يقول: لما وُلد عيسى أتت الشياطينُ إبليس، فقالوا: أصبحت الأصنام قد نكست رءوسها! فقال: هذا في حادث حدث! وقال: مكانَكم! (49) فطارَ حتى جاء خَافقي الأرض، فلم يجد شيئًا، (50) ثم جاء البحار فلم يجد شيئًا، ثم طار أيضًا فوجد عيسى قد ولد عند مِذْوَد حمار، (51) وإذا الملائكة قد حفَّت حوله، فرجع إليهم فقال: إن نبيًّا قد ولد البارحة، ما حملت أنثى قط ولا وضعت إلا أنا بحضرتها، إلا هذه! فَأيِسوا أن تُعبد الأصنام بعد هذه الليلة، (52) ولكن ائتوا بني آدم من قبل الخفَّة والعجَلة. (53)
6895 - حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: " وإني أعيذُها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم "، وذكر لنا أن نبيّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: كل بني آدم طَعَن الشيطانُ في جنبه، إلا عيسى ابن مريم وأمه، جُعل بينهما وبينه حجابٌ، فأصابت الطعنة الحجابَ، ولم ينفذ إليهما شيء = وذكر لنا أنهما كانا لا يصيبان الذنوبَ كما يصيبها سائرُ بني آدم. = وذكر لنا أنّ عيسى كان يمشي على البحر كما يمشي على البر، مما أعطاه الله تعالى من اليقين والإخلاص.
6896 - حدثني المثنى قال، حدثني إسحاق قال، حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي جعفر، عن أبيه، عن الربيع: " وإني أعيذها بك وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيم "، قال: إن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كل آدمي طَعن الشيطان في جنبه غير عيسى وأمه، كانا لا يُصيبان الذنوب كما يصيبُها بنو آدم. قال: وقال عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يثني على ربَه: وأعاذني وأمي من الشيطان الرجيم، فلم يكن له علينا سبيلٌ. (54)
6897 - حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان قال، حدثنا شعيب بن الليث قال، حدثنا الليث، عن جعفر بن ربيعة، عن عبد الرحمن بن هرمز أنه قال: قال أبو هريرة: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل بني آدم يَطعن الشيطان في جنبه حين تلده أمه، إلا عيسى ابن مريم، ذهب يطعَن فطعَن في الحجاب.(55)
6898 - حدثنا الربيع قال، حدثنا شعيب قال، أخبرنا الليث، عن جعفر بن ربيعة، عن عبد الرحمن بن هرمز أنه قال: قال أبو هريرة: أرأيتَ هذه الصرخة التي يَصرُخها الصبيُّ حين تلده أمه؟ فإنها منها. (56)
6899 - حدثني أحمد بن الفرج قال، حدثنا بقية بن الوليد قال، حدثنا الزُّبيديّ، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما من بني آدم مولودٌ إلا يمسُّه الشيطان حين يولدُ يستهلّ صارخًا. (57)
----------------------

*

----------

